# Fridge Not Starting



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a 2006 21rs and I'm getting ready for a trip tomorrow. When I just tried to start my fridge it wouldn't ignite. When I try to start it I don't hear the igniter clicking like I usually do. The lights on the top of the fridge works, but the light in the fridge does not. Although it might be burnt out.

Any ideas?

Thanks for the help


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I checked the fuse and it's good. I smell the propane. Does anyone know a way to manually light it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ob277rl said:


> If you would like to advertise here you should become a sponsor.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Robert


Agreed. I removed that post. Please do not link your products here without approval.


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

I had a similar issue with my Dometic fridge not lighting at the end of last season. I have yet to get it fixed as I put it away for the winter. You could hear what sounded like a relay trip, but def did not get the normal clicking of the igniter trying to light the pilot. I took the igniter out and cleaned it off (it def didn't need it as the camper is 3 years old and is always covered...), re-installed and tried again with no change...

I'm going to have to re-visit this issue when I get it out of winter hibernation...not looking forward to it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

